# mad river rainbow trout



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello,
Anyone catch a rainbow on the mad river in the last year or so? Just interested.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I've never caught a rainbow out of the Mad.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

always a handful of bows on the Mad, mostly escapees from the several trout clubs along the Mad. Over the last 10 years I have caught several dozen of them and its funny because they seem to mostly hold in some of the same riffles. I guess if I wanted to catch one specifically, Id fish in 3-4 different spots I know pretty hard and Im sure I would eventually get one. Most are the smaller ones from 7-12" but Ive taken a few in the 18-21" range. I would also say that they are pretty evenly dispursed all through the trout waters. Given enough time, youll find them...Brookies are even more rare...let me know when you get one of those..LOL

Salmonid


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ive caught two this summer, near urbana, I'd say for every 50 browns i catch, i might see one rainbow..


----------



## evnevill (Jul 24, 2012)

i spotted and antaginized one last August for over 30 minutes chasing him up and down the river until he had enough a took off. This was south of the 55 bridge


----------

